# Geht VoIP über W-lan?



## gelbfuß (11. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich geh übers Uni-W-lan ins Netz und hab mir überlegt, da ich dafür nix zahle, daß es ganz geschickt wäre, wenn ich Internettelephonie betreibe. Kostet ja nicht viel.
Da ich keinen eigenen Telephonanschluß hab, müßte das über die Uni laufen. 
Muß ich da einfach genauso vorgehen, wie ansonsten auch? Also, Software aufspielen, Headset anschließen etc.
Vielen dank im Voraus
Simon


----------



## turboprinz (11. April 2005)

HiHo,
in der Theorie müsste eigendlich . Allerdings werden die Kosten meines Wissens nach über die Internetrechnung beglichen, das würde bedeuten, dass die Uni für dich deine Telefonate zahlt. Ich denke mir, dass es sicher eine Internetnutzungsordnung oder sowas gibt. Da solltest du als erstes rein schaun ob das erlaubt ist. Wenn du nichts findest ersteinmal an einen wenden, der das Netzwerk verwaltet und den Fragen. Sicher ist sicher!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## Ultraflip (11. April 2005)

Geht schon ... ich benutz das auch ... aber halt nur die kostenlose Variante skype ... aber mit einem Plug-in (Skype Out) kannst Du auch für 1 cent pro Minute uns Festnetz telefonieren ... schau einfach mal auf die Homepage ...

http://www.skype.org/ 

MfG
Ultraflip

P.S. Bezahlen funktioniert dann so: Du zahlst auf dein Skype Konto einen Betrag, und kannste den dann vertelefonieren ... Wie Prepaid halt ...


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. April 2005)

VoIP geht über W-LAN.
Dazu ist as far as i know auch n Neues Protokoll in der Mache das die Stimmpakete die durch die Luft schwirren priorisiert um eine gute Antwortzeit zu erreichen. Speziell dafür gibts glaube ich auch schon normale Telefone die man problemlos in ein W-LAN einklinken kann.

Um aber auf einem herkömmlichen Telefonanschluss anrufen zu können braucht man ein Zusatz wie dieses SkpeOut oder für zu Hause die neue 1&1 TelefonFlat die meines Wissens nach auch über IP funktioniert. 

An der Uni wird es die IP - Telefonie denke ich nicht geben. Du wirst höchstens skypen können...


----------

